# Please keep these kids in your thoughts and prayers



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Two years ago a family at our school lost their dad/husband. Today my daughter told me that they announced at school that the mother died while on vacation during Spring Break. I cannot imagine what these kids are going through. The oldest is a Senior and there is another in high school and a third in either 6th or 7th grade. Please keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. That is such a heartbreaking story They are in my prayers.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh wow..that is horrible...I couldn't even imagine what they must be going through. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope the family has some close extended family nearby!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynne, how sad! I sure hope there is some family to care for them. They will be in my prayers, too. Sometimes, we take our good lives for granted.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

It really is sad. I do know that grandparents are there. Not sure if they live around here or not.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My heart goes out to the whole family. God bless them.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww... So sad. I hope their lives are filled with love and hugs.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

This situation is really weighing heavy on my mind. Today is the visitation. Last week Abigail came home from school and said that the oldest girl was at school for the Prom assembly. She is on the Prom Court and all the kids on court were announced and their parents were introduced. She said it was so sad. I am afraid these kids will be scarred for life. The dad hit his head and drowned in the hot tub and the son found him the next morning. The mom, from what I understand, was in the Dominican Republic and died from a bacterial infection from the water. She and the kids were down there with some other families for Spring Break. Graduation is in a month. This is going to be tough.


----------

